
Microgravity.io - FriendlyNormie
https://microgravity.io
======
FriendlyNormie
Why isn’t anyone upvoting this? It’s a rock solid polished multiplayer browser
space game created by two teenagers in their free time. Inspiring, right? Yet
the other day some undeniably terrible and unplayable garbage called Space
Frigates received 179 upvotes and reached the front page. Also worth noting is
the Show HN post of the Pickle Rick text console which was objectively
depressingly bad and for some reason was also upvoted to the front page last
week.

Is it just that people here feel they can relate more to embarrassingly bad
unfinished mediocre experimental projects because it’s what they are usually
creating themselves? I’m not trying to sound mean, it’s an honest question.
I’m trying to understand why people vote the way they do here. Do people have
such a strong preference of feeling like they are participating in a real-time
show-and-tell of their own unfinished projects that they’ll actively avoid
upvoting actual polished completed products since those shatter the illusion?

